# Recent opinions of Regional Releases



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinion of the recent Regional Releases from HSA. I for one love them. The stand outs are RA Estupendo, Boli Colosales and PL Lonsdales. I love them all already and have stocked up. Do you all feel that they are money well spent? I know, I know too early to say, but for young smokes they are awesome. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Sandman, 
No opinions yet :dr but I would like to get the heavy weight Gorrilllas to weigh-in on some. Here is a list off a site:

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/2-releases.htm#Other_Releases_/_Issues

2004 RE This release was probably the first trial of the regional releases.

Germany - Bolivar - Gold Medal

2005 RE The first formal release of this series had 5 releases.

Italy - Punch - Superfinos 
Italy - Ramon Allones - Seleccion Suprema 
Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia 
Switzerland - Punch - Robustos 
UK - Ramon Allones - Belicoso

2006 RE This year had 7 releases.

Asia Pacific - Punch - Super Robusto 
Asia Pacific - Ramon Allones - Estupendo 
France - Bolivar - Libertadores 
France - Juan Lopez - Obus 
Germany - Por Larranaga - Lonsdales 
Germany - Bolivar - Colosales 
Italy - Punch - Superfinos

2007 RE This year has 10 releases proposed.

Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto 
Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos 
Belgium - Ramon Allones - Specially Selected Gran Robusto 
Canada - Bolivar - Simones 
Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas 
Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros 
UK - Por Larranaga - Magnificos 
Switzerland - Punch - Robustos 
Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia 
Mexico - ??????????? - El Conde 109 

I suppose the technology exists to get some...  nudge nudge...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sandman--had the luck to sample all three you mention, and IMHO they're definitely worth it. All three of those are smoking wonderfully right now...can only imagine how nice they'll be in 2-3 years. The RA in particular made my toes curl up (in a good way) :ss


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I picked up a couple of VR Maestros in Madrid over the New Year. Anyone try these yet? There is a dearth of reviews of it on the internets. 

I might fire one up this weekend to use as an excuse to stock up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I picked up a couple of VR Maestros in Madrid over the New Year. Anyone try these yet? There is a dearth of reviews of it on the internets.
> 
> I might fire one up this weekend to use as an excuse to stock up.


Haven't had a Maestros yet, but would love to hear your take on them after you smoke one Dale. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

to be honest i think its just a gimmick to make you spend more money i know they have mine, I have enjoyed the libertadores, the punch robustos, collosales, eminencia, estupendos, conde 109, RA double robustos, Ra belicoso. I have to say that there really is no difference in flavor to me. Its not something that you you pay for and it blows your socks off and for the price it really should. I am probably done buying regionals for now until I hear that one of them makes you feel like you were King Richard or something along those lines.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One word.. Magnificos!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't say I've had a bad RE but on the other hand, I can't say I've had a excellent RE either. I think most (if not all) have the makings of an excellent cigar, just not within the near future. I've probably smoked at least one of each, but the only boxes I own are the PL Lonsdales, RA Estupendos, and PL Mags. So far, I would say my favorite are the RA Eminencias.

I really don't try to get caught up in the ER/EL hype. I would rather buy vintage and not worry about how a cigar will be in XXXX years. For those who buy to age, I don't see how you could go wrong with any of these releases.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

TheDirector said:


> Mexico - Edmundo Dante - El Conde 109 [/COLOR]





Da Klugs said:


> One word.. Magnificos!


i have 2 words... fukking awesome...

but i also havent had the El Rey del Mundo Vikingos, Ramon Allones Specially Selected Gran Robusto, Bolivar Simones, Bolivar Double Coronas

when the conde 109s first came out i thought they were underwhelming, but i smoked one last sunday and they are coming around...

so far the REs have not dissappointed me


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i have 2 words... fukking awesome...


I couldn't agree more. I smoked another Edmundo Dantes on New Year's eve and it was amazing. These have come along quite well already.

The Magnifico that I smoked started out very well, and turned south towards the end. Very complex for it's age is what I thought.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> I picked up a couple of VR Maestros in Madrid over the New Year. Anyone try these yet?


The "potential" seems very good to me on these, one of my most "hopefuls" of the RE (and the Estupendos).

~Mark


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Love the REs-my favorite is the RA Seleccion Supremas with the Emenencia and Estupendos close behind. have a box of Magnificos but have not sampled them yet. Love the PL Robustos and lonnies. Very rich tasting cigars that have gorgeous wrappers andf great construction!!!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i have 2 words... fukking awesome...
> 
> but i also havent had the El Rey del Mundo Vikingos, Ramon Allones Specially Selected Gran Robusto, Bolivar Simones, Bolivar Double Coronas
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate some on the Vikingos? I haven't seen mention of any experience with these at all.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Can you elaborate some on the Vikingos? I haven't seen mention of any experience with these at all.


Ditto. I'd love to hear impressions of the Vikingos!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i have 2 words... fukking awesome...
> 
> but i also *havent had* the El Rey del Mundo Vikingos...





pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Can you elaborate some on the Vikingos? I haven't seen mention of any experience with these at all.





adsantos13 said:


> Ditto. I'd love to hear impressions of the Vikingos!


I don't think G-dogg has had them before.... Actually, I can't think of hearing about anyone having those yet, to be honest.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The new Punch Robustos (Switzerland) are awesome!!!

Review


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I don't think G-dogg has had them before.... Actually, I can't think of hearing about anyone having those yet, to be honest.


:hn... woops


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

hova45 said:


> to be honest i think its just a gimmick to make you spend more money i know they have mine


I have to agree with this - there were too many good cigars discontinued to free up the production


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

n2advnture said:


> The "potential" seems very good to me on these, one of my most "hopefuls" of the RE (and the Estupendos).
> 
> ~Mark


Woo hoo! That's about all the encouragement I need to stock up. 

I might be prejudiced because I love just about everything Spanish, but I suspect these will be phenomenal. Spain is a huge market, lots of smokers and they speak the same language. I would like to think that Habana put a little extra love in their edition.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I revisited the PL Lonsdale the other night and it was just a delight. Rich in flavor, notes of gingerbread, honey and caramel. Perfect combo for a PL. I see good things in this cigars future.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sandman said:


> I revisited the PL Lonsdale the other night and it was just a delight. Rich in flavor, notes of gingerbread, honey and caramel. Perfect combo for a PL. I see good things in this cigars future.:tu


Honey and caramel are exactly what I got out of this cigar as well...I think you are right about the aging potential too.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I don't think G-dogg has had them before.... Actually, I can't think of hearing about anyone having those yet, to be honest.


Unfortunately unless you happen to be passing through Estonia my guess very few of us will see the Vikingos.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Unfortunately unless you happen to be passing through Estonia my guess very few of us will see the Vikingos.


If anyone does see them, Please let me know! I would like to get a couple (at least)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Unfortunately unless you happen to be passing through Estonia my guess very few of us will see the Vikingos.


I have seen these at a vendor I have never heard of, but I received an email and they were around $500 a box. Like I said, I have never dealt with them, so I wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> If anyone does see them, Please let me know! I would like to get a couple (at least)


I had the chance to get some...$575+/- delivered, no guarantee. I decided to pass.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I had the chance to get some...$575+/- delivered, no guarantee. I decided to pass.


That's because you're a vintage cigar snob


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

RobinCoppell said:


> That's because you're a vintage cigar snob


Well...this is kind of true. However, I do have many boxes of the other regional releases. This isn't to say that I don't want them...just that $600 is a bit high.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PL Robustos - Rock!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Well...this is kind of true. However, I do have many boxes of the other regional releases. This isn't to say that I don't want them...just that $600 is a bit high.


You have many many good cigars, If I can be so bold. How many would you say you have in all. If you had to estimate that is ?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> You have many many good cigars, If I can be so bold. How many would you say you have in all. If you had to *estimate* that is ?


:r You obviously need to get to know our midwest friend better. It would pain him not to have an exact count of the cigars in that starter humi of his.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

RobinCoppell said:


> You have many many good cigars, If I can be so bold. How many would you say you have in all. If you had to estimate that is ?


Enough to smoke one per day for the next 22 years.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Enough to smoke one per day for the next 22 years.


Did you take Leap Years into account???  :sl


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Did you take Leap Years into account???  :sl


Yes. :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sandman said:


> I revisited the PL Lonsdale the other night and it was just a delight. Rich in flavor, notes of gingerbread, honey and caramel. Perfect combo for a PL. I see good things in this cigars future.:tu


i did too and :tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Did you take Leap Years into account???  :sl





chibnkr said:


> Yes. :r


Anal retentive!! :r :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> If anyone does see them, Please let me know! I would like to get a couple (at least)


Check this out :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132724


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The PL Magnifico's have mucho potential.......as well as the RA Robusto Extra's


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Check this out :ss
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132724


I did see that, not really interested in all those - not to mention i have no idea where "Benelux" is


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> I did see that, not really interested in all those - not to mention i have no idea where "Benelux" is


I'm not interested in that PRICE! Sheesh.

Benelux is BElgium + NEtherlands + LUXembourg.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

muziq said:


> I'm not interested in that PRICE! Sheesh.
> 
> Benelux is BElgium + NEtherlands + LUXembourg.


Don't kill them about price, they can not be blamed for UK taxes.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Don't kill them about price, they can not be blamed for UK taxes.


Eh, YMMV, but for me, an average of $28/stick when PL Robustos are involved (even if that includes Magicos) is not something I'm willing to pay nor is it, IMHO, what I'd consider a good price.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Enough to smoke one per day for the next 22 years.


And sicker part is he keeps on adding to his collection!!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ehdg said:


> And sicker part is he keeps on adding to his collection!!


Well...some might call it sick...I call it...well...I guess you're probably right, it's pretty damn sick! :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Some of these RE's are nice like the PL Londsdales. I paid 210.00/box and have a bunch aging. I think that was the last RE I bought. I may be in the minority, but I have no desire to spend 20.00-30.00 for fresh cigars. Some may be worth a lot down the road and age nicely, but I have never approached cigars as a way to make money. Rather spend my money on something aged.:2


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Enough to smoke one per day for the next 22 years.


My God, you are a Tetris Master!


----------

